# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Maria distel

## rijse147

hallo ik ben robert graag wilde ik een antwoord over maria distel weten.
wordt dit tijdens het gebruik van medicijnen of er naar gebruikt.
hopelijk krijg ik hier een antwoord op vriendelijke groet.

----------


## Luuss0404

*Wat doet mariadistel voor je?*
Je lever kan het soms zwaar te verduren hebben. Het is het filtersysteem van je lichaam en zorgt er dus voor dat alles wat er niet hoort verwijderd wordt.
Wanneer je lever optimaal functioneert en jij gezond leeft kan het je lichaam goed blijven reinigen. Zo blijf je energiek en hou je een fitte uitstraling. Het moderne leven verleidt ons echter met allerlei stoffen zoals vetrijk voedsel, alcohol, nicotine en andere genotsmiddelen. 
Hierdoor heeft je lever het soms zwaar te verduren en kan het wat extra hulp gebruiken.
Volgens de laatste inzichten helpt mariadistel gezonde levercellen beschermen en ondersteunen. Mariadistel bevat namelijk de stof 'silymarine' die de lever ondersteunt bij de afbraak van alle genotsmiddelen.
Een aanrader bij een (feestrijk) modern leven voor een fris gevoel. 

*Ingrediënten* 
Mariadistel, rijstmeel, gelatine, magnesium stearaat.
Actieve stoffen per capsule: mariadistel 100 mg (80% silymarine).

*Dosering*
* Voor onderhoud één capsule per dag.
* Voor meer ondersteuning tot vijf capsules per dag.
* Drink veel water of groene thee bij het gebruik van mariadistel, koffie en cola matigen.
** Geschikt voor mensen vanaf 12 jaar. Met de aanbevolen dagdosering zijn geen interacties met medicijnen uit de literatuur bekend.
* Buiten bereik van kinderen houden.*
* Mariadistel kan gebruikt worden samen met alle andere voedingssupplementen op deze website.

*Advies*
* Het product Berry Blaster bevat 500 mg mariadistel extract per glas.
* Mag tijdens zwangerschap en borstvoeding worden ingenomen.
* Curcuma stimuleert de galaanmaak (belangrijk voor de vertering van vet).
* Je kunt je lever ook langdurig ondersteunen met het stappenplan voor een diepe lichaamsreiniging.

_(Bron: vitamins.nl)_

----------

